# Pictures of Log Cut-out



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

I took some frames up, since G only had plastic foundation and frames. 








Fitting the brood into the frames. We only got 6 frames of brood, but we'll see how they do in a new hive. 
















We leveled the base for the hive, added the vacuum full of bees, put the frame with brood and queen on top, and topped it off with a screen and top cover, since it's 96 degrees. Then we pulled the screen, re-uniting the vacuumed bees with the brood and queen on top.


----------



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

Time to pull the plug!










And that's how we did it! 

Any helpful suggestions for next time?


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, Jim


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Nice job, great pics!!


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I can't help with any helpful hints. Seems like you have it down. I hope I can do as well when I start doing cut-outs. Awesome!


----------



## johnblagg (May 15, 2011)

suggestions ...LOL you did a great job and I have been reading the fb post myself and I am happy to see she recieved such good help


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

Great write-up and pics! Excellent idea with the rubber bands and comb. Your internet friend is VERY fortunate to have your help. Great job!


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Is that the Robo style bee vacuum? Great post.


----------



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, I ordered it from Bushkillfarms. I didn't have time to build one before I needed it for the cut-outs. I've used it on 4 cut-outs so far, so it's paid for itself already. 

Dot has another colony in one of their other locations. I'll check on that, but we're getting close to August 1.


----------



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

Did my last(?) trap-out at the Dot building today. This was a two year-old colony. What pretty, pretty brood...just as solid as you please. I didn't see the queen, but I'm hoping she's in the Bushkill vacuum. I had loose bees trying to get in through the screen, so have my fingers crossed that she's OK. Nice bees to work, too. 
I'm ready for a break! 4 cut-outs in the last 3 weeks. I'm running out of woodenware!


----------

